# Office 2010 ProPlus Will Not Install! PLEASE HELP!



## Baasha (Jul 27, 2009)

Yesterday, when I turned my computer on, I had a BSOD (0xF4). Upon reboot, the system ran a CHKDSK and it found some errors (shown at the end of this post).

After that, it booted to desktop fine and I wanted to start my work so I started Excel. Immediately, I got a red "X" saying "Excel needs to shut down" or something like that so I clicked "Okay" and it closed. I tried Word, same thing. PowerPoint, same thing. I didn't know what the problem was since Office was working perfectly all this time. I've never had this issue before. So, I thought the Office 2010 ProPlus installation was borked. I decided to uninstall it in order to do a fresh install of Office and that's when things went really bad.

When I tried to install Office, it went about 75% of the way and then it gave me this message: 

"Microsoft Office 2010 Professional Plus encountered an error during setup."

The install never finished. So I tried installing it about 10 times to no avail. Got the exact same error every single time. I spent hours online trying to find a solution and NONE of them worked. 

I renamed Microsoft Help to Mcrosoft Help.old, nothing happened. I tried manually removing all Microsoft Office entries in AppData, Program Data, and Program Files(x86) and still, nothing. I tried even cleaning the registry and that didn't work either. There were two folders, however, in the registry that didn't allow me to delete them. I tried taking "ownership" of those folders but I still couldn't delete them. They were the following keys:

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Office

and

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\OfficeSoftwareProtectionPlatform

Those two folders just refuse to be deleted. The message says "Error while deleting key".

The log file was stored in the %TEMP% directory and its entries are shown below. The error seems to be 1603 but all the supposed solutions for those such as removing registry entries related to Office etc. has already been done (except those two above). 

*Setup LOG for Office Install:*


> See attached file.


I am at my wits end trying to figure out why Office won't install. I have way too many programs installed on my system to install Windows all over again. Unfortunately, although I created a couple of restore points, I turned System Protection OFF for my C:\ drive thinking I could access these points at a later time if needed. It turns out that turning System Protection off deletes ALL the restore points! :banghead:

So now I am stuck between a rock and a hard place. I really need to reinstall Microsoft Office 2010 Professional Plus so please help me figure this out.

Thanks.

*CHKDSK Run:*


> Checking file system on C:
> The type of the file system is NTFS.
> Volume label is ForceGT_RAID-0.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dr Frosts (Apr 27, 2012)

bumps


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Try running chkdsk/f. Hope others reading this learned not to lose their restore points.


----------

